# Spot the orbs..!



## brackabrack (Feb 27, 2011)

I was playing about today with the camera at the stables. When I looked through the pictures I noticed I had 2 orbs with me. 1 in front of me, and another on my horses Cheek:lol:!!

Be nice to share and see what visitors you guys had!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Woah thats cool  You need someone to tell you what they mean. Katesrider is a ghost person, ask him, he might know.


----------



## brackabrack (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a 2012 book here, and it explains about different orbs.. I believe the one on his cheek is a unicorn? but not 100%, ill have to have another look in the book! Do you have any images with orbs? x


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep sure do  It is not my horse, just one at an expo. I think this is the picture.....


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Woops, never mind. I must ahve deleted it. lol


----------



## brackabrack (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha, you sure thats not an orb under his eye? xx


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh, I didn't see that!! The pic I was trying to post was FULL of orbs! What does this one mean?


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

hehe I bet you'll never find the orb in this picture! =D









How about this one?


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

brack, off topic, but I love the pink and blue blanket you have on your horse - is it a Saxon? Adorable!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay my gathering of orbs. The orbs are probably specs of dust that light up when the camera flashes. (That's if the camera person was using flash). Or it could be a ball of energy, but it doesn't always mean it's paranormal. If that's what you wanted to know.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Katesrider beat me too it!: They're mostly dust that show up as orbs thanks to your camera.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah yes I thought so. Im not superstitous but.....lol


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Hahah yes I thought so. Im not superstitous but.....lol


Yeah, orbs aren't always paranormal......But they are not always specs of dust either. There's never really any way to know unless you can see a face in it, and I don't mean just any face. I'm talking about detailed, ears, eyes, mouth, cheeks, and everything else on a face. Which is possible to catch.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

my orb picture lol


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Katesrider011 said:


> Yeah, orbs aren't always paranormal......But they are not always specs of dust either. There's never really any way to know unless you can see a face in it, and I don't mean just any face. I'm talking about detailed, ears, eyes, mouth, cheeks, and everything else on a face. Which is possible to catch.


the paranormal orbs often have a whiter dot in the center, a grey / more see-through 'body' and a definite outline. It doesn't always work though =)


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

i have a pic from my friends indoor that was haunted (weird stuff happened ALL the time) and then we did a blessing and banishing and walked the perimeter with sea salt and most of the orbs disappeared. it was pretty creepy esp bc the two pics were taken a few min apart, the temperature didn't change, it was a still non-windy moderately humid nite, and no one was or had been riding in the indoor in hours. crazy!!! i can see if i can find the pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

CJ82Sky said:


> i have a pic from my friends indoor that was haunted (weird stuff happened ALL the time) and then we did a blessing and banishing and walked the perimeter with sea salt and most of the orbs disappeared. it was pretty creepy esp bc the two pics were taken a few min apart, the temperature didn't change, it was a still non-windy moderately humid nite, and no one was or had been riding in the indoor in hours. crazy!!! i can see if i can find the pics if anyone is interested.


I'm interested. Paranormal investigations are a hobby of mine. I'd show you my pics if I could find them, but I can't. I have one of an orb and you can see an old man and women clear as day in it. I wish I could find it.


----------



## brackabrack (Feb 27, 2011)

Lonannuniel said:


> hehe I bet you'll never find the orb in this picture! =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First pic is on the right of the picture, the brightest  (thats my guess anyway hehe)
Second pic the orb is on the base of the horses neck, touching their shoulder ... Was i right? xx


----------



## brackabrack (Feb 27, 2011)

EternalSun said:


> brack, off topic, but I love the pink and blue blanket you have on your horse - is it a Saxon? Adorable!


Haha! My gelding loves it  
Its from robinsons-uk.com.. its only light weight so its used as a turn out for a warming up weather, and a stable rug.. unfortunately the stable rug i bought (purple) was waaaay too small, so am just waiting to send that back along with his pink sweat rug and get bigger sizes!!! look out for pics  Im crazy on pink for him! It suits him so well !!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

haha its funny that you guys acctually think orbs are 'ghosts' it is obviously specs of dust that got in the way of the camera lol


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> haha its funny that you guys acctually think orbs are 'ghosts' it is obviously specs of dust that got in the way of the camera lol


Yes that is the case most of the time. Not always though. I have a pic that I desperately wish I could find of an orb that has an old couple's faces in it. It's creepy as heck! And the faces are VERY detailed, so detailed it's obvious they are faces.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ohhh post it 

my friends old housr was said to be haunted.

would you like me to share the amazing story??


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> ohhh post it
> 
> my friends old housr was said to be haunted.
> 
> would you like me to share the amazing story??


I would as soon as I could find it.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Ok this has nothing to do with horses at all but, here's a picture of me standing by my grandmas hallway in her house... There was no one standing behind me or anything... but, there is something there.... 







see the smoke stuff... can anyone explain what the heck that is :shock:

i always feel something wierd in that spot right there in the house.:shock:

marlea warlea please share


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

beauforever23 said:


> Ok this has nothing to do with horses at all but, here's a picture of me standing by my grandmas hallway in her house... There was no one standing behind me or anything... but, there is something there....
> View attachment 63685
> 
> see the smoke stuff... can anyone explain what the heck that is :shock:
> ...


It's ectoplasm behind you if that is a ghost pic. Ectoplasm is stuff the ghost uses to form his shape.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

that's interesting... You know I've always felt a strange feeling... Nothing bad though...


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

The first one you see an orb to the right, it's a brightish light. The second pic is of around the same area with nothing showing up. It could've been dust, but It really didn't look like a dust orb. And it wasn't a firefly, they showed up green in the pictures. (This is not the one I was talking about earlier, there's no faces in this one) 

ETA: Sorry the pics are so huge.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok here is my story...
at my old house my next door neighbour was my best friend and we always had sleepovers... one friday i went over there and we were sitting on the couches playing our d.s's, we both paused it at the exact same time and looked up, i couldn't phisically see someone standing there, but i knew someone was, and i knew this girl was a woman of about 30, and she was very, very, very angry, her hair was dark brown and was very long and she was skinny. She walked right up to me as if i had the thing she was so angry about, she looked me in the eye and then her expression softened, she didn't look as if she was about to kill me anymore, she just looked very upset, she dissapeared and me and my friend ran into the kitchen to blab to her mum.
My friends mum told me that every night she hears a baby crying and callin our for its mum and there was no babies in the house.
We thaught about it and decided that they were looking for eachother, and even though they were in the same house they were in different dimentions or whatever.
We quite often saw this woman and i was getting really scared so we started staying at my house instead.
Then about a week after that, my friend came running up the drive way shouting my name, i asked he what on earth was wrong, and she said her and her munm were putting out washing when her mum sore a mum and a baby together. So i stayed at her house that night and when we were in bed, sore the lady once more, this time she smiled and dissapeared... i never saw her again, and the crying stopped too. 
*Tell me if you want another story from that house or a story from my house too*


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Interesting pictures Katesrider, I'm not trying to debunk your photos but is it at all possible it could be another sort of flying insect? I'm sure you already know this but when using flash they can appear like orbs and I can distinguish wing like shapes on the side or it could even be a line of movement if using a low to average shutter speed.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wild Heart said:


> Interesting pictures Katesrider, I'm not trying to debunk your photos but is it at all possible it could be another sort of flying insect? I'm sure you already know this but when using flash they can appear like orbs and I can distinguish wing like shapes on the side or it could even be a line of movement if using a low to average shutter speed.


I'm not saying it's ghostly, yet. I never say any orbs are actual ghosts, unless they have a detailed face in it. It very well could be another type of insect. It just looked so different from all other orbs I ever catch.


----------

